# Which Linux???



## sarincv (Oct 1, 2008)

Which Linux comes with packages for playing almost all type of media files???

I mean I dont want to download them after I install it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2008)

Ultimate Edition  !!
Am not sure. But i think so. OpenSuse 11.0 Comes with codecs installed. It also has lots of packages in the DVD itself. Lots to choose from.

Check it out.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 1, 2008)

A good number of distros come with codecs installed.
For Beginners , Mint or openSUSE or Mandriva should be good .


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 1, 2008)

Mint. Look no further!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

OpenSUSE ....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

How is Puppy LINUX? Is it useful on the move?


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 1, 2008)

Mandriva ftw  Also they are going to release their newer version on 9th of this month


----------



## sganesh (Oct 1, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Mandriva ftw  Also they are going to release their newer version on 9th of this month


Mandriva Truely rocks,It can play all audio files such as mp3,mp4 as well as VIdeo files like .VOB,3GP..But u ve  to install VLC player which is present inbuilt in mandriva 4GB iso!!There is no doubt !!
Use Mandriva 2008 or Spring,


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 1, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Ultimate Edition  !!


yes.. Ubuntu Ultimate Edition... 
*ultimateedition.info/


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm, luks good. Mann i wish all programs supported Ubuntu


----------



## hullap (Oct 1, 2008)

SliTaz (25mb) has mplayer which plays everything


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

What is the configuration of the PC you plan to run this distro on ?
Whats the level of experience you have in using linux ?
What are the exact uses of this distro ?
How would you be obtaining the distro ?
Would you download it at home or via some friend ?


If you want a one solution fits all possible situation type distro, I suggest you get Debian Stable three DVDs collection along with an apt-on-cd containing debian multimedia repositories. Such a set would enable you to install and use virtually ANY software without ever accessing the internet again after installing the OS once.

If you are an average windows user and you want some distro which is easy to use, based on a popular platform, has a high level of eye-candy and is bundled with the software the average person usually uses, like office suite, games, multimedia apps, etc, I suggest you get Ubuntu Ultimate 1.9 DVD.

If you want a solution which has the essentials of software for everything, a high amount of _non-intrusive and eye friendly_ eye-candy and if you plan to later use the distro as a mainstream OS, and if you want ease of migration from microsoft platform, I recommend you to get Linux Mint 5 R1 Elyssa.

If all you want to be able to do is play some media files on an old PC, I suggest you get SliTaz, a lightweight OS which has MPlayer and hence plays all media files (however, you need to get extra 12.8MB zipfile with w32codecs if you want to play real media, vp7 and quicktime).

If you want a distro with exactly those software that you choose, I suggest you go to NimbleX's website and create your own live CD by choosing the software you need. It shouldn't exceed 700MB, and the download link expires in 12 hours.


----------



## sarincv (Oct 1, 2008)

sganesh said:


> Mandriva Truely rocks,It can play all audio files such as mp3,mp4 as well as VIdeo files like .VOB,3GP..But u ve  to install VLC player which is present inbuilt in mandriva 4GB iso!!There is no doubt !!
> Use Mandriva 2008 or Spring,



Where do we get this Mandriva 4GB iso. I think its not available for download.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2008)

it is. at mandriva website.


----------



## sganesh (Oct 1, 2008)

Actullay,Last year, i got Mandriva 2008 4GB iso from a famous linux magazine,Now only i saw in mandriva site that they stopped giving free Full pack Linux of 4GB containing all necessary packages,U ve pay for it,
U better search for Mandriva 2008 in some Torrent site!!!
To know more
*www.mandriva.com/enterprise/en/company/press/new-2008-mandriva-flash-4gb-released-today


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm....BTW how is the interface and how ud users rate OPEN SUSE11?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

Open suse is very slow on the old systems as ppl say


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm, will it run on a P4 3Ghz HT, 1.5GB RAM?


----------



## Garbage (Oct 1, 2008)

Linux Mint.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm, will it run on a P4 3Ghz HT, 1.5GB RAM?


When even vindovs wista can run on that, why can't opensuse11 ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 2, 2008)

Suse is slow even on my AMD X2 4800 With 2GB RAM
Ubuntu is much faster.
because i have highly bloated install of SuSE.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, he meant old, mine's 3.5yrs old, and not of DUAL CORE era, so tht's y i asked.

BTW-
Any more portable Linuxes?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> BTW-
> Any more portable Linuxes?


Portable in what sense ? Android ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Like running from USB


----------



## cool_boy4ua (Oct 2, 2008)

+10 for Mandriva 2009 final. I am using RC2 version its amazingly faster and stable with everything out of box.Installation took only 10min and easy like kids work.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Like running from USB


I run Slax on my Pen Drive and am quite happy with it.You may check out *www.pendrivelinux.com/ to see tuts on running "big" distros like Ubuntu from Pen drive.


----------



## hullap (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Like running from USB


i repeat again


hullap said:


> SliTaz (25mb) has mplayer which plays everything


heres how to run it off a usb


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Like running from USB


USB ? Any distro can be run via USB. I personally recommend ArchLinux with Xfce, LXDE and KDEmod if you want a nice and completely customisable USB based distro.


shady_inc said:


> I run Slax on my Pen Drive and am quite happy with it.You may check out *www.pendrivelinux.com/ to see tuts on running "big" distros like Ubuntu from Pen drive.


Slax ? Unfortunately, since Slax and NimbleX are KDE 3.5.9 based, which is depriciated, they can have issues later.


----------



## amc888 (Oct 2, 2008)

Linux Mint.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> USB ? Any distro can be run via USB. I personally recommend ArchLinux with Xfce, LXDE and KDEmod if you want a nice and completely customisable USB based distro.
> 
> Slax ? Unfortunately, since Slax and NimbleX are KDE 3.5.9 based, which is depriciated, they can have issues later.


Never heard of any issues with them before.


----------



## j_h (Oct 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What is the configuration of the PC you plan to run this distro on ?
> Whats the level of experience you have in using linux ?
> What are the exact uses of this distro ?
> How would you be obtaining the distro ?
> ...



+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 3, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Never heard of any issues with them before.


I meant, its a pain to download the distro, install it and then upgrade to KDE4.1


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I meant, its a pain to download the distro, install it and then upgrade to KDE4.1


hmmm....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 3, 2008)

Garbage said:


> hmmm....


Do you know that KDE 4.1 upgrade would be nearly ~400MB ?
I doubt some people here would be prepared for that, after being stingy about space in the pen drive.
Imagine taking a 1GB pendrive, installing NimleX (which occupies 700MB) and then trying to upgrade it and end up with a no disc space error


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

Well.. I'm happy wid Puppy Linux)via pendrive, ATM


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeh... Newer versions of Puppy Linux are damn cool. 
And runs like breeze on CD / USB. < 50MB memory usage.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for mandriva........gonna try ubuntu 8.04


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

SliTaZ pawns all your puny distros(irony? )


----------



## sarincv (Oct 15, 2008)

I installed opensuse 11 but its not detecting my card....so i'm going to try mandriva spring 2008(KDE 3.5) today.... 

KDE 4.1 DVD is available with LFY sept edition.... 

Once i install Mandriva, will I be able to upgrade KDE using this cd????


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 15, 2008)

sarincv said:


> I installed opensuse 11 but its not detecting my card....so i'm going to try mandriva spring 2008(KDE 3.5) today....
> 
> KDE 4.1 DVD is available with LFY sept edition....
> 
> Once i install Mandriva, will I be able to upgrade KDE using this cd????


No you won't be.Mandriva 2009.0 with KDE 4.1 is already out now.You can try that.


----------



## sarincv (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with Mandriva  also... the screen goes blank after booting in to linux.... what is wrong with my system??? My graphics card is ATI Radeon HD3450


----------

